# Sharp received $2 Billion from Apple to stay afloat



## DJ Mike Fury (Sep 4, 2011)

There is more news regarding the possible future of Sharp products. Apple supposedly gave $2 billion to Sharp to stay afloat so that they can continue to be one of the main suppliers for Apple's displays for iOS devices while branching off from Samsung. This could be a concern for the sharp tvs but also people waiting for the next Elite model. For the full article.. Look at the link below..

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/11/07/did-apple-spend-2-billion-to-bail-out-sharp/


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wouldn't this be good news for Sharp? By having Apple invest into Sharp, Sharp is able to stay alive and kicking.. Or you think by Apple investing in Sharp, they (Apple) will dictate to Sharp what they can and what they can't make?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing that it is good for sharp that apple is investing in it. That way they stay afloat and have a customer slash partner.


----------



## DJ Mike Fury (Sep 4, 2011)

That's a very optiimistic view. Sharp is basically living through Apple it seems.. It makes it more evident that we will see some big changes in their product lines.. It's inevitable...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

DJ Mike Fury said:


> That's a very optiimistic view. Sharp is basically living through Apple it seems.. It makes it more evident that we will see some big changes in their product lines.. It's inevitable...


Money does influence that is for sure. From what I can tell, all of the companies over there have their hands in each other's pockets for self protection and control (partner/customer relations) and to ensure one does not become a competitor.. 

Hopefully for Sharp this will be a postive thing and they can continue to roll out big screen hdtv's!


----------

